# Period after failed 1st IVF cycle



## SunnyWorld

Hello ladies... :flower: i was wondering what kind of periods people had after a failed first cycle...

Was anyone delayed? Heavy / light bleed?

My normal cycle is quite long - 45 days, but after failing the 1st round of IVF (7th Nov) I haven't had a 'normal' period. It's hard to explain what I did have; I can't really call it a period just kind of pink for a day (20th dec), I thought and felt like that was the start of my period but as I said it was just for one day.

Anybody have the same? :winkwink:


----------



## Wallie

I can say for both my attempts my period after IVF was normal. To me you're seems too short. You have tested haven't you?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! I have been having a really long cycle since my failed ivf! last AF was 21st Oct!! :-( Getting annoyed now! I normally have long cycles too, 35-40 days plus, but currently cd78 I think! Grrrrr! 
I don't know if you could count that one day of pink you had as AF, so seems you are having the same problem as me!x


----------



## MoBaby

My cycle was right on tract after my failed ivf. I had af oct 24 then nov 24...nov was failed cycle. mine was much heavier than I expected but I have heavy cycles anyways so it may have just been normal. Maybe take a hot? Idk... id contact your clinic if anything just to make sure this is normal.


----------



## SunnyWorld

Wallie said:


> You have tested haven't you?

- Yes I had it 14days after the transfer...it was BFN..maybe I might try again




schoolteacher said:


> so seems you are having the same problem as me!x

- it's really annoying for me too, starting to get a bit worried. Thinking about contacting the clinic, but have appt to begin 2nd cycle 1st feb so might just hold on...


----------



## Titi

My normal cycle is 26-29 days-last month I got my negative beta on 12/27 (14 days after retrieval) and stopped progesterone the next day-I got my period a bit late, on 12/31 for a 30 day cycle. 

I'm sorry about the failed cycle-it's awful.


----------



## SunnyWorld

Thanks for all the advice guys, consultation now on 24th Jan so I'll let you know what the doc says.

I did another test on the weekend Wallie - just in case but BFN lol


----------



## Wallie

Oh well, you live in hope don't you! Best of luck with your next appt and next treatment. :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I had a normal AF after my failed cycle and it came on time:wacko:

Wallie- we're in progress for IVF#3 with ICSI and we're using steriods this time..let's hope 3rd time lucky:thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Best of luck Crystal!


----------

